# Shaper & Router profile chart....



## PrestigeR&D

I have always wanted a profile chart for shaper & router cutters and searched the net over & over again.. nothing ever came up..so I decided that I would compiled a full compilation of these cutters ... you name it from A~Z - I ended up with a rather large plot... 36"h x 65" long... I used the BL series and the pricing.. 

this picture does not do any justice to how crisp & clean this came out,,, I'll take a snap shot when I finish this to give you a better idea on how nice this came out... 

I did this on Excell.... linked it to publisher.. if someone wants this.... I spent a considerable amount of time putting this together off & on... still have a few to finish this for the shapers.. and the Router profile chart.. I could do this all on one as well 124" long x 36"H .... 

If any of you have a 36" plot printer.... & MS publisher.. you can print this write out.... or if you want one or the Publisher file... PM me.. this really came out sweet :thumbsup: I can edit this in a snap w/wo pricing or any information you want or don't want... 


B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*well...*

I should have this completed by Friday... maybe sooner.... it really is pretty cool guys...Iv'e always wanted one..:thumbsup: you think it's possible to get this large of a plot laminated? it's either that or fiberglass & frame..

B.


----------



## festerized

http://www.shopsmith.com/academy/routing2/


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Thanks Festerized...*

:thumbsup: I looked at that one already.. way to simple.. I have seen at least 25 profile charts... most of which are broken up by catagory..and then I found the BL series to be the most expansive- so that's what I did.. 

The bits are actually linked to Publisher through Excel so if there are any changes..it updates automatically. I did the BL cutters Shaper/router.. because they had an extensive profile availability.. The KC series was limited in profiles offered..

I wanted a full blown expansive chart ... and there is a LOT 

Cut & Past each bit "category" profile & chart into Excel (linked) and then to publisher.. pain staking but by doing it this way I have some flexibility with the layout when ploted... I'm going to plot & then print this out... take a snap shot so you can see just how nice this is....:thumbsup: 


I appreciate the thought Festerized...:thumbsup: but there really is not one full blown shaper/router profile chart out there-including dimensions and description.... as far as i know....

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*sample of the chart..*

This a sample of the layout.. most of the layout with the shaper profile bits are 1" in height and 2" in diamiter.. some are 1-3/4" in height and 3" in diamiter..

just doing some refining.. editing.. 



B,


----------



## katoman

Are you finished yet? :whistling I want, I want.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*stop stressing me out.....*

Do have any idea what these fingers are worth......:shifty:


----------



## katoman

You still have 10 ? :blink:


----------



## J F

:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Tough guy.....*





Katoman... :shifty:

B.


----------



## mrghm

what shaper are you running that has a 1in bore, all mine have 1 1/4 bore,

great chart are you going to set it up to link to your webpage that you can search.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*1/2" 3/4" 1" & 1-1/4" bore*

If you want to link it to your website.. knock your socks off.. I have them broken down in an Excel workbook and they are broken down by catagory.. then it's all compiled on one plot in publisher. I am doing this chart for identification purposes ... every one that has a shaper may have different bore size .... This will be a rather large plot 
When it's done.. like I said.. I will post a picture of the finished plot..:thumbsup: 


B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Ok...*

all ready to go....:thumbup::thumbup: :clap:wrong driver...fixed.... onward and upward...:laughing: so what would you like...thinking about space on the wall....would you want 36" W X 72" in length - landscape or 
36" W x 72" in height... Portrait... 

let me know...:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling 

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*..................*



katoman said:


> Are you finished yet? :whistling I want, I want.


.................................


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Ok....*

Now that I have gotton so much feedback......:w00t: I'll do it my way 

Portrait.... it is...:thumbsup: post a picture later tonight.. 

changed my mind... landscape....

B.


----------



## rlharv2

*Profile chart*

Hello, I have been serching for an all in one router bit profile chart. How do I get my hands on yours?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*RLharv*

Working on that one next... the Shaper profile has been finished but I had a problem with the plotting in publisher & drivers for the 700C - as a stated above.. that has been resolved. I am working in she shop today and after that I will be printing up the Shaper profile.. next is the router profile... just have to give me some time guys,,, 

Do you guys want me to print these out ... and send them to you? First and foremost I am not doing this to make money but my paper & ink is all I am asking for...I thought 5$ is more than fair.. and what ever it takes to ship to were you are....I think the worst case scenario would be $10.00 for you all together.
Other than that I can upload the files I created for the shaper profile for excel & Publisher to you via e-mail... providing you have Office XP with publisher and then you can take it to a printing shop where they can print it out for you.. but that may may be costly.. FedEx charges $.75 cents per sq ft black/white so your looking at $11.25 + what ever your sales tax is..... color is $9.00 per sq ft. so that's $130.00 for color... I can do a color plot if you like I have the 350C E/wide plot printer but I can't do that for 5 bucks..... frankly it would be a waist IMO the only color you see is the cutter and then the wood profile thats it.. Grey scale is the way to go as far as this profile chart... I'll have this picture up hopefully later on tonight so you can see what it looks like......

B.


----------



## rlharv2

*Shaper and Router profiles*

Sounds great.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*I need some help......*

If you have any suggestions.. that would be greatly appreciated..

I spent several hrs last night trying to print this out... maybe I have to get some different publishing software...?:blink:

the picture is a crude downgraded version of the profile ... the sample I gave way back when is what they look like individualy .. I had to down grade it to throw it up here..... 

my problem is the plot...... is anyone familiar with publisher? keeps wanting to tile the plot.. and I am loosing my patience with it.... :furious: 


thanks 

A frustrated B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*found this out...*

What I had was selected under paper size was "Custom"  I mean... you would think this is a custom size...write..:blink: so according to this artical I had to select "normal" going to try this... 


*NOTE*: You can substitute the actual dimensions of the poster or banner that you want to create as well as the actual dimensions of the poster or banner that you want to print. For best results, follow these steps before you add any text or graphics to your banner or poster: 

Start Publisher 2000.
In the *Catalog *dialog box, click the *Exit Catalog* button.
On the *File* menu, click *Print Setup*.
Select *HP DesignJet* in the *Name* list.
Click *Properties*, and then click the *Paper Size* tab.
Click to select the *Fit To This Page* check box, and then click *More Sizes*.
In the custom *Paper Sizes* dialog box, type the dimensions of the banner or poster that you want to actually print. For example, assume that you want to print a banner that is 36 inches by 72 inches. Set the width to 72 inches, the height to 36 inches, and then click *OK *. (This step determines the size of the publication that will be outputted by the plotter.)
In the *Application Page Size* section, click the *More Sizes* button.
For the name *Custom 1*, type the dimensions for the publication that is actually being created. For example, you created a banner that is 18 inches by 36 inches as outlined in step 6. Set the width to 36 inches, the height to 18 inches, and then click *OK*. (This step determines the size of the publication before it is enlarged and outputted by the plotter.) 

*NOTE*: The larger dimension of this measurement should be less than 48 inches.
Click to select either the *Landscape* or *Portrait* check box, and then click *OK*.
Click the *Layout View* tab.
_Optional_: Click to select the *Show a Preview After Pressing the Print Button* check box. 

This step allows you to preview your print job before it is sent to the plotter.
Verify that the scaling information displayed at the bottom of the dialog box is correct. 

For this example, the program page size should be 18 inches by 36 inches, and the size of the enlarged page should be 36 inches by 72 inches.
Click *OK* twice.
On the *File* menu, click *Page Setup*. < this is where my error was.:w00t:
Click *Normal*, and then click *OK*. :w00t:
Add the text or graphics that you want to appear on your banner. When you view the page in Publisher, it appears to be 18 inches by 36 inches. However, when you print the page, it prints as a continuous 36 inches by 72 inches page.
:blink:
well see......:shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I bought some cutters today.
Custom 6 piece interior door sets, never used, made by Freeborn Tool. 45 bucks.

I got a box full that I really have no clue what they do. I am beginning to think shapers are dangerous.


----------



## rlharv2

*Profiles*

Thanks for the profiles chart. I can't see the attachment link to open and view. I do not know if I am overlooking something or what. Any suggestions?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Warner...*








........ where the hell are the pics... you really are an......:laughing::jester:


rharv.... no 
there is no file attachment - if you want it.. pm me.. :thumbsup: I am setting up my network for the printers.... what a pain the arse...seriously... shareport.. WTF is that...:w00t::laughing:

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Crappy phone pictures


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Man those are crappy pictures


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea...*

but at least we get the idea....not a bad score warner.. just make sure there sharp......oh..
and watch those fingers... :laughing::jester:


Happy new year Darce...:thumbsup:

B.


----------



## mrghm

do you use insert cutters or profiled bar,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Snow!*

I got a new(used) plotter today incase you haven't heard... 
Anyways...
I talked to the engineering firm that sold me the printer and they print large.. and I mean large plots... plot printer heaven over there...:laughing: 

Anyways..
I found out after talking with a guy - pencil pocket holder...:laughing: Jeff- and they use Coral draw - in color.. 52"w x how ever long the plot is.. soooo....
I think I found my solution... I didn't try the conversion software and I am going to be totally honest.. it seems like it is going to be a pain in the arse to do anytime I have a large plot to print.. I do appreciate the help Snow.. don't get me wrong it will work.. but just seams like a major hasle.... that's all.. no offense Snow..:notworthy

Are you familiar with Corel draw? 

Thanks:notworthy

B.


----------



## Snobnd

Back about 10yrs ago lol - So now you have a new Color printer/ploter:thumbsup: 

Let me know if you run into any Problems.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*








"I CAN"T WAIT "!!!







"plot!"







"plot!"







"Plot!"










B.:thumbup:


----------



## Snobnd

Now lets see if you can inport the file into Coral draw.:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl

PrestigeR&D said:


> Are you familiar with Corel draw?


I did online tech support for Draw for versions 4 through 12.

I have a vague familiarity with it. :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Well now Snow...*

.... I would be glad to do that ..:notworthy"IF I HAD THE FRIKIN SOFTWARE!":furious::furious: :laughing:  :thumbsup: :jester:

Actually... I have made no progress with this problem by getting this..:blink:

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Tin..*

Do you use it,,,?

B.


----------



## Snobnd

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

PrestigeR&D said:


> Do you use it,,,?


Do I... Oh, you mean the software! :laughing:

Yes. Not nearly as much as I used to, but I'm still pretty handy with it. My main use was always for schematics and layouts.

I parted ways with Corel Corp after version 12. I haven't used the newer versions.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea...Tin.....*

:jester:the "software".....:shifty: in your case..:shifty::laughing::jester:

Anyhoo....:laughing:
Tin..
Can you see what the layout application will allow - ? you may have to install a plot printer temporarily - not sure how the printer software realtionship is with Coral...It may not show the availability if you have to select a printer to mate with program before you can size up the layout... not sure... if it's not a problem....:notworthy

Thank you..

B.


----------



## Tinstaafl

In Draw, you can lay out at any size/scale. For instance, I can tell it that my paper is 25' x 50' and draw at 1:1 scale, or I can say it's 8.5" x 11" and draw at 1:1, or 1:128 or pretty much whatever I want.

And regardless of how I drew it, at print time I can say Fit to Page and it will.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Cool!!!!! Thanks tin!*








arty:



B.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Brian, I know I'm coming in late with this, but it seems to me that a respectable reprographics place can do this for you for little money and little headache. If you're having trouble with Corel (or not having the program) any vector based (CAD) program will work. If you're going to make it all pretty like, then Corel or Illustrator will fine tune it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Ahhhh!!!!!*

FINALLY...







Thank to the "TIN" man--the dude abides...:notworthy

now... one question Tiner... how did you get those profiles onto the page- did you copy from excell and then paste onto Corel? 


Thanks Boss...:thumbup::notworthy

B.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Draw has the ability to import most XLS files, but for some reason it choked on yours. I probably could have modified the file to work, but didn't feel like fussing with it. So I used Copy/Paste Special/As Picture (metafile).


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea....*

that's what I tried and it worked...:blink: imagine that.. :blink:something is starting to work here for me... thanks to you Boss.... :notworthy Man... 

IOU...BIGTIME...:thumbsup: I am just waiting for a problem to arise... I kid you not:w00t::laughing:

So now I will begin creating the new profile on a new page landscape... 36" x 60" - thanks Tin....:notworthy:thumbsup: 

B.


----------



## Snobnd

And it Prints :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Job Tin


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea...*

I am working on that write now snow..:thumbsup: And by the way... thank you:notworthy for your help Snow.... I really appreciate you trying to help me out..:notworthy It probably would have worked... but.. what a PITA ..at least for me..:laughing:

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*the doors have opened...*

man...
life is good....:clap::thumbup::thumbsup: so are my freinds...:notworthy:notworthy

guys....thank you....:notworthy
the DUDE abides.....







:clap::thumbup::thumbup:

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*there is more...*

:thumbup:arty:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Finished>....*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::clap::clap::clap: :thumbsup: MAn....this chart is awsome...:thumbsup: 

B.


----------



## Snobnd

Nice Job :thumbsup:



:clap::clap::clap::notworthy:clap::thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

I wish it was that easy to make my wife that happy... :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Thanks guys...*

:thumbsup: Starting the router bit profile chart... :thumbup: Tin ... you have no idea how frustrating this was, no matter what I did with Pub it was not working so Yea... I am one happy dude write now.







.. thanks to you guys...:notworthy

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Grizwold...*

:shifty:...
I measured that 1" BS blade today 14' 9" - 177" :w00t: I have to check the MOAK 32 tomarrow..but I think it's little to big. I think the MOAK takes a 171" blade, if it fit's I would like to keep it for a backup..but... if not - it's your's Griswold :laughing::thumbsup: I got some more BS blades down in my rat hole from 2 BS's, an 18" & a 20"... I will now more when I check it out tomorrow. :thumbsup: 


B.


----------



## neviln

Hi PrestigeR&D, 
Awesome work with the router bit chart. Is there anyway you have the file available for download?
Thanks


----------



## COMPTECH51

*A Fellow Buffalo Guy*

Hi PrestigeR&D
WOW I am sure happy to have found you here in Buffalo, I am from Amherst and I am very interested in your work on the router bit chart, I would be so happy to have the file and would pay you for it . I have an email here in Buffalo and would like to here from you concerning and copy of your hard work. My email is [email protected] 
Please PrestigeR&D contact me and hope that we can work this out
Comptech51:clap::clap:


----------



## COMPTECH51

Comptech51 above Rhank You


----------



## COMPTECH51

*From Buffalo Guy*

:thumbup:Meant to say Thank You and if I can download it would be happy to do so send me the link in my email if you can


----------



## snyderjd

*Shaper & Router Profile Chart*

Hi PrestigeR&D, I tried to PM you, but for some reason, I don't have that right. I would really like a copy of your chart. If you could e-mail me it, or let me know how much you are asking for it, I'd appreciate it.


Jim


----------

